# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Steeds terugkerende blaasontsteking

## catwoman

Hallo,ik ben een vrouw van 50 jaar en sinds enkele maanden heb ik blaasontstekingen met tussenpozen ,antibiotica genomen alsook veenbessensap en spasmomen dan weer over nadien komt de blaasontsteking terug.Ben onlangs 2 maal binnen geweest via spoed in het olv maar daar konden ze niks vinden en ze stuurde my naar huis.Nu ben ik eindelyk by de uroloog geweest in het asz en daar wist ik onmiddelyk hoe het kwam dat die blaasontstekingen steeds terug kwamen heb namelyk een vernauwing van de plasbuis en moest de week nadien onder de ctscan waardoor ook bleek dat ik ook nog chronische darmverstopping heb!!Binnen 10 dagen word ik geopereerd aan de plasbuis en dan zou ik geen last meer mogen hebben van de blaasontstekingen.Hopelyk ben ik er dan van af en misschien is dit onderzoek ook iets voor jullie? :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Goed om te horen dat er bij jou nu een oorzaak voor gevonden is.
Sinds de laatste keer dat ik blaasontsteking had, is nu weer alles goed, geen last meer van gehad. Al kreeg ik wel van mijn huisarts mee dat hij de volgende keer een heel uitgebreid onderzoek zou gaan doen als ik het wéér zou krijgen. Dus nu maar hopen dat ik er geen last meer van krijg, zodat ik zeker weet dat er van binnen geen vervelende dingen aan de hand zijn.
Al moet ik zeggen dat ik wel weet hoe ik aan mijn blaasontstekingen kom  :Wink: 
Maar het is misschien wel een handige tip voor de andere die maar niet weten wat er aan de hand is!

Xxx

----------

